# Squeaky wheel



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello All!

I have a Kromski Minstrel - love the wheel but it squeaks and it is driving me nuts! I got it used, and have oiled it (and oiled it and oiled it) I've untied the leather straps (footman tie) for the treadles, oiled those, retied. The funny thing is that if I use as a single treadle (left or right) it does not squeak. It only squeaks when I double treadle. Other than the squeak everything works fine and the wheel spins beautifully. 

Has anyone had this problem? Any suggestions?


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Go to the Kromski website to see if they can be contacted, you can ask them if it may be something they've encountered before.
Also, the Woolery, in Frankfort, KY, is a dealer of these wheels, and they may have suggestions for you.
Since it squeaks when using both treadles, are they crowding each other? Did the oil get all the way inside the rod holding the treadles? 
It would bother me too, I hope you can figure it out soon, and get back to squeak-free spinning


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Good suggestion Rosepath - never thought of getting a hold of the manufacturer....duh!

I *think* I've got the oil in every possible crack and crevice but obviously I'm missing something or my wheel wouldn't be groaning at me.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Just wanted to let you know I emailed Kromski about my problem. I got a response the same day - had to take the treadle assy apart and rub wax on the metal rods. I am now spinning groan free.....Woo Hoo


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

That is awesome! There is always something a person can do...so glad you contacted Kromski and got this handled! A squeaky wheel would bother me too!


----------

